# It's time to shoot your crossbow. Where are your thumbs?



## CFIden (Oct 9, 2014)

Two of my fellow hunters were shooting in their crossbows Sunday 9/23/18. One (who I won't name, we will call him Fred) wanted to take one last shot just to make sure he was dead on. My other friend ( We will call him Roy) said he heard a loud snap. Then Roy said Fred dropped his crossbow and started doing a dance around the yard that would make any Irishman proud. The result was 11 stitches.
I have done this but only hit the tip of my thumb. Felt like it got git with a hammer, no blood just black and blue. I can't imagine what this felt like. Just a reminder to everyone, be aware of where your thumb is. Luckily I now shoot a xbow with the wings that keep this from happening. Just a reminder guys, be careful. Thanks and good hunting.


----------



## ya13ya03 (Sep 21, 2010)

Yikes. And he dropped it so now he has to sight it in again.


----------



## sherman51 (Apr 12, 2011)

MAN that had to hurt,
sherman


----------



## Flathead76 (May 2, 2010)

Lucky he still has a thumb.


----------



## FlyFishRich (Feb 3, 2016)

So what kind of crossbow is up for sale ? LOL


----------



## buckeyebowman (Feb 24, 2012)

Flathead76 said:


> Lucky he still has a thumb.


You read my mind!


----------



## Gillion (May 1, 2018)

My wife did that with no cut. I can't believe it didn't brake. Wings r a great addition to these new bows...


----------



## walleye60 (Feb 13, 2005)

Looks like what happened to the guy I work with at mtd


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

Ooouuch!
Thanks for the reminder CFI.


----------



## M R DUCKS (Feb 20, 2010)

4-Sale
lightly used crossbow
only shot to sight in
a few grass and red stains

OUCH !


----------



## CFIden (Oct 9, 2014)

walleye60 said:


> Looks like what happened to the guy I work with at mtd


Does the guys name rhyme with Fred?


----------



## FlyFishRich (Feb 3, 2016)

Was it a 5 finger discount lol


M R DUCKS said:


> 4-Sale
> lightly used crossbow
> only shot to sight in
> a few grass and red stains
> ...


----------



## DHower08 (Nov 20, 2015)

That'll teach him for hunting with a crossbow instead of a compound


----------



## walleye60 (Feb 13, 2005)

Yes it does rhyme with Fred


----------



## CFIden (Oct 9, 2014)

That's probably him. we call him special.


----------



## CFIden (Oct 9, 2014)

walleye60 said:


> Yes it does rhyme with Fred


That's probably him then. We like to put special in front of his name.


----------



## 9Left (Jun 23, 2012)

During bow season… My thumb is wrapped around the handle of a compound bow… Exactly where a man’s thumb should be ... My wife however… Her thumb is safely on the crossbow so she won’t hit herself with it


----------



## 04z (Aug 20, 2012)

9Left said:


> During bow season… My thumb is wrapped around the handle of a compound bow… Exactly where a man’s thumb should be ... My wife however… Her thumb is safely on the crossbow so she won’t hit herself with it


Always has to be someone........

Dont think the OP started the thread for you to beat on your chest about being a "real" man who hunts with a compound bow.

We're all hunters enjoying the outdoors.


----------



## Shad Rap (Nov 10, 2010)

9Left said:


> During bow season… My thumb is wrapped around the handle of a compound bow… Exactly where a man’s thumb should be ... My wife however… Her thumb is safely on the crossbow so she won’t hit herself with it


So you're wife isn't man enough to use a compound...got it.


----------



## crittergitter (Jun 9, 2005)

My cousin had this happen to her this late summer as well. She was not happy!!


----------



## crappiedude (Mar 12, 2006)

My crossbow scares the hell out of me just for that reason.
I'd go back to a compound in a heart beat but my shoulders just won't allow it.
I bet that hurt something awful.


----------



## steven miller (May 1, 2015)

crappiedude said:


> My crossbow scares the hell out of me just for that reason.
> I'd go back to a compound in a heart beat but my shoulders just won't allow it.
> I bet that hurt something awful.


I'm so stupid, I've done it twice. Makes you want to throw up. No damage though.


----------



## ErieEye (Jul 16, 2007)

A friend of mine had the end of his thumb completely removed by his crossbow. Was sighting it in on a table, had his thumb sticking up when he shot. They were able to find the end of it but weren't able to reattach.


----------

